# the new daemonhunters?



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

what do you think GW should make diff or add to the gk's like more poses or over stuff give me ya thoughts my things are:

gk scouts
more gk poses
plastic gk's
gk dread on gw site
and plastic stormtroopers


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No GK scouts

Lower the points cost of GKs

GK assault squads

Plastic GKs

An elite non termi unit of grey knights


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Scouts? No, no, no! Stormtroopers fill the "weaker, cheaper troops" roles fine.

Plastic Grey Knights, maybe with a conversion kit ala Dark Angels

Plastic stormies? Hell yeah, preferably with no noticable appearance changes except for bitz options.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Plastic Grey Knights would rock, and a few more poses on the rank and file marines. I really still love the 3rd edition Terms.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, the Grey Knight Terminators are things of beauty, as are the standard marines. They still look just as good on the tabletop as when they first came out.

Here's hoping GW just fixes what needs fixing and doesn't muck around with the good bits...


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe a battleforce say two gk squads an inqusitor and a rhino??


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

how about a codex


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

[


Stella Cadente said:


> how about a codex


Yes, new codex first, miniatures second.

[email protected];627582]maybe a battleforce say two gk squads an inqusitor and a rhino??[/QUOTE]

Not going to happen mate, as Games Workshop are starting to provide a big delay between new codices coming out, and battleforces being released.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I would buy a daemonhunters battleforce. I really would.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

went to games workshop today spoke to the guy there asking bout my daemonhunters 

me-"So do you have any grey kinghts i stock?"
gw guy-"ummm no we dont sorry"
me-"ahhh darn first the codexs now this must be gettin discountined"
gw guy-"ah well we have to stop this convo right now cause i cant tell you anymore"
me-"kk so see ya later"
(I walk off ask other guy bout daemonhunters)
other gw guy-"sorry cant tell you anything about the dh's all private"
me-"wats private?"
other gw guy-"oh the fact that dh's are becoming discoutined slowly and there gonna realse some more stuff this year"
other gw guy "oh for graggin sake i let it slip"
me-"its safe with me (to heresy online!)"


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Well GK are getting their own codex pretty soon. I know GW have been plotting both GK and SoB codices since autumn last year, so as long as there is space in the release schedule then they could be out by this autumn. I think it is more likely to be some time next year though, but it all depends on the other ranges and the overall schedule.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Bet you he's full of tar.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm new GKs,

Grey knight devs (squad of 5 guys with incinarators and psycannons)

more hq options

battle force including 10 gk rhino and 5 gk with jump packs

gk psychers (in power or term armour)

gk techies (in power armour)

gk specific tanks

other than that all gks need is a codex.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

GK with jump pack? Not fluffy. Try teleport beacons. GK psykers? Technically,they're all psykers. Maybe give them all a faith-ish group psyker power? Every two squads gets a certain low-level power? Tech-marines are meh; wouldn't fit the general idea. GK already get tanks. Battle force is a must, and Devastators are obviously needed. Ditto for HQ.

They need the allies rules the most.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah jps dont fit the fluff but on the table gk need something other than gk for fast attack so maybe a land speeder. For tanks i meant giv them some tanks that only gks use.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The new imperial armour has a GK redeemer in, but i don't want them to just get marine tanks, they should get a unique vehicle. Stormtroopers could get valks. I hope they don't change the GK termis they are arguably the best models GW ever produced.

I wanted DH to get trainee stormtroopers that can get HWs and was going to get an ig platoon to show it but never bought the IG codex in the end. but they need some way of dealing with vehicles (soulgrinders have recently appeared in deamonhosts, in an effort to counter this new foe, the ordo malleus developed.....)

They have devastators already their called purgation squads, they are just stupidly overpriced so never get used.

They also need Standard bearers, nothing says we are going to win like a big flag!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

But why would they cart a flag around when the point is "get in, kill daemons, leave"?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> But why would they cart a flag around when the point is "get in, kill daemons, leave"?


what happens if the kill deamons bit doesnt quite work out? I think a morale boost always helps.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

They're Grey Knights. They have enough shiny for an entire Company, and dual wield a storm bolter with a blade on a stick. Morale isn't a concern.

Now stormtroopers on the other hand...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would love to see plastic GK's in both normal power armor and termie armor. Would allow for some great conversions for my own leaders. 

I would also like to see something added in to make storm troopers more useful, along with new plastic models. I would love it if they looked like the metal Cadian Kasrkin Squad.

More fast attack options, throw in a Valkyrie or hellhound for the storm troopers.

Stormraven model. On a really really, REALLY long shot, Plastic Thunderhawk.

Plastic conversion kits for PSYcannon weapons on vehicles.

Rule Change to allow for Razorback use as a dedicated transport.

A stronger stat line. This fighting force is supposed to be the most elite group in the imperium (though we hear that about every fighting force for some reason). Make the points high but make the grey knight be able to tear through lesser units.

Bad Ass special characters. Like Mephiston level of power, for a guy like Stern or a new IC.

I think that covers it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Given that, following the fluff, Grey Knights are The Elite of the Elite, GK's need to be seriously bad-ass.

Also, they are a hard hitting, deepstriking army, meant to sweep in, do their job, and get out.

With that in mind, GK's need more vehicles. Stormraven covers alot of this, and hopefully the GK's on Jetbikes rumour pays off too.

Defiantely need some kind of big tank for bunker / large monster / large formation busting. Land Raider doesn't quite cut it for an uberelite, so they need something uberly bad-ass tank wise.

Upped stats and tougher armour is a given, plus maybe upping the storm bolter to something a little tougher too.

Their equipment should be unique... so while getting pimped out marine tanks would be helpful, they should have unique varients since they have the best access to pre-heresy and relic equipment and plans. They did have the stormraven first fluff-wise afterall.


Anything else... I'd be getting wishlisty.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

a new elite group i could think of is kinda from soul drinkers like a squad of executioners


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't believe they need new Transports at all..Fluff-wise they have teleporting down to an art, so just make that a more viable and accurate mode of getting around, maybe scatter only 1D6 and able to assault. As far as LR's go I'm pretty sure the FW varient will be available to us, as will the Storm Raven of course.

Stat-wise 
GKT having WS/BS5, 2 A...rest the same, but our TH/SS to be the same as SM ones, or maybe give the NFW's Rending as a way of assaulting Armour, thereby negating the need for long-range anti-tank.

GK stay the same, but because they die just as easily as SM but are more expensive, make them less hard to kill to justify (further) their cost...say a 2+ save instead of 3.

I'd like to see the Psycannon and Incinerator cheaper..10 pts cheaper would be great, and Frags as standard.

Being Psykers they should have some decent Powers...maybe similar to some of the SW/BA ones.

If GW take the easy route as far as having Minis fly off the shelves, and just make them just another SM list, then they will have ruined them....keep them Elite and don't give them Rhino's, DP's and Razorbacks, Predators and Vindicators...that will suck bigtime.

My 2c anyway.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

HOBO said:


> I don't believe they need new Transports at all..Fluff-wise they have teleporting down to an art, so just make that a more viable and accurate mode of getting around, maybe scatter only 1D6 and able to assault. As far as LR's go I'm pretty sure the FW varient will be available to us, as will the Storm Raven of course.
> 
> Stat-wise
> GKT having WS/BS5, 2 A...rest the same, but our TH/SS to be the same as SM ones, or maybe give the NFW's Rending as a way of assaulting Armour, thereby negating the need for long-range anti-tank.
> ...


Transports are more for the Stormtroopers then the GK's anyway. Currently looking at the Stormtroopers they're only there if you wanna take Daemonhosts. Giving them other transports, only with some other rule changes would give them a use beyond being fodder.

Giving regular GK's a +2 armor save would be insane, as anyone would load their army down with cheaper units that are just as strong as the elites. It'd turn a small elite strikeforce in to a Ork/Nid style horde. 

Granted that would look badass. :laugh:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, the daemons would just get crushed under the weight of power armour.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Daemons are easy to beat...it's against all the other armies out there that a new DH Codex has to offer an answer to be competitive against.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The new DH codex will be a Grey Knight only codex. So no Storm Troopers or Daemon Hosts or any of that rubbish. Just SMs with Psychic powers and Force Weapons.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Wait, what? _What_?

If true, that's the worst decision Games Workshop has ever made, out of a very, very long list.

Variety is good, damnit!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It is true. The thinking in the development team is that people want to play cool armies, so they wanted to take the best bits and develop those rather than just fudging everything together. So, the coolest thing about Daemon Hunters = Grey Knights = a GK codex; the coolest thing about Witch Hunters = Sisters of Battle = a SoB codex. All the other Inquisition things will go in a single codex dedicated to the Forces of the Inquisition. Deathwatch are NOT getting their own codex.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well then the development team is a bunch of grox-fething idiots.

Deathwatch would be a logical addition to an Inquisition dex, and Grey Knights don't have enough stuff for their own dex. If they're adding enough for an individual dex, it'll either be a very short dex or crap; the Grey Knights have a decent feel and it doesn't need altering.

Please tell me allies rules are still around.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

yes, it is a terrible idea, but maybe just maybe they will realise what a horrible idea splitting them up is and change it at the last minute, like the man above says, variety is good! but im sure GW will not pull their head out of thier ass in time to realise they are going to ruin a good codex.:angry:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> Well then the development team is a bunch of grox-fething idiots.
> 
> Deathwatch would be a logical addition to an Inquisition dex, and Grey Knights don't have enough stuff for their own dex.


Grey Knights ARE A SPACE MARINE CHAPTER, so before your brain melts you might consider that SPACE MARINE CHAPTERS have rather a lot of gear. Just because the Inquisition only use a fraction of their resources does not mean they don't have them. In fact, being linked with the Inquisition and having their base really really close to Mars means they probably get all the best stuff even faster than other SM chapters do.

And Deathwatch. How, in the nine circles of the Hell of the Christian Myth, do you think they fit into a codex? Deathwatch = random SMs from every Chapter there is = Generic = Ultramarine Codex. If you want Deathwatch then just make a standard SM army and paint the models to all be from different Chapters. :victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> And Deathwatch. How, in the nine circles of the Hell of the Christian Myth, do you think they fit into a codex? Deathwatch = random SMs from every Chapter there is = Generic = Ultramarine Codex. If you want Deathwatch then just make a standard SM army and paint the models to all be from different Chapters. :victory:


Yes, I'm afraid Sternguard put an end to any Deathwatch plans I feel. I did exactly what is suggested here, inthat I modelled and painted my Death Wing and SM Chapter as Deathwatch...cost an arm and a leg but looks really cool on the boards.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Doesnt it have more sense to have 1 inquisition codex, that then allows for either
1) mixed forces
2) daemenhunters/greyknights
3) witchhunters/SoB
4) whatever else?


I mean then you only have 1 codex to deal with, and it allows for several army possibilities?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> Doesnt it have more sense to have 1 inquisition codex, that then allows for either
> 1) mixed forces
> 2) daemenhunters/greyknights
> 3) witchhunters/SoB
> ...


Does not make sense for GW, same as why they don't have a single codex for all SMs and then just list the variations.
Splitting them up means they can get more money by forcing people to collect multiple and separate armies.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to see a return to 2nd edition when Inquisitor Lords were god like in stature.
I know thet are not genetically engineered marines but a Inq lord does have access to the best enhancements. For now even with a daemon hammer we know who will win between a Inq and Bloodthirster :shok:, Inq should not have to be leaning towards gungroups to be effective.
Keep the transports to norm marines/SoB as doesnt fit fluff tho a paid upgrade to normal GK squads allowing them to deepstrike would be cool, fitting more with fluff and bringing them inline with demon armies.
But plastic minis pls for I love to kit bash and at my age been drinking to long to have the desire to fight with superglue, and holding a join together gets in the way of my drinking:wink:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Bolshavic said:


> Keep the transports to norm marines/SoB as doesnt fit fluff tho a paid upgrade to normal GK squads allowing them to deepstrike would be cool, fitting more with fluff and bringing them inline with demon armies.
> But plastic minis pls for I love to kit bash and at my age been drinking to long to have the desire to fight with superglue, and holding a join together gets in the way of my drinking:wink:



yes it certainly does get in the way of drinking when having to hold the damn joint. have you tried using elmers glue as well bolshavic? helps a lot


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

darklove said:


> And Deathwatch. How, in the nine circles of the Hell of the Christian Myth, do you think they fit into a codex? Deathwatch = random SMs from every Chapter there is = Generic = Ultramarine Codex. If you want Deathwatch then just make a standard SM army and paint the models to all be from different Chapters. :victory:


While that is true the DeathWatch does have access to a bit more then just normal SM equipment. Going by some fluff that is available they look to be. at a minimum, equiped like Sternguard all across the board with access to high end Imperium Tech (GK Nemisis level) as well as XenoTech for use against the many aliens of the Galaxy.

Personally I think the Deathwatch would make a very cool codex, something that would add a new flavor to Space Marines. If done like the current GK codex, with Storm Troopers and such, it could be rather fun to play with. Let one of the SM's have an Eldar or Necron weapon and other cool stuff.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Well they wouldn't be able to use any Necron weapons other than the simplistic blades of living metal that some assassins already use. 
I also think it makes it pointlessly unbalanced to have a codex that allows you to mix and match all the best vehicles and equipment from every codex with SMs in Power Armour. In fiction it might be nice, but if you like playing strategy table-top war games rather than jerking off over fluff then it gets very boring.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

At least it'll make a change from Ultramarine Blue everywhere.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

this will never happen but what i want is....

sisters of battle and grey knights combined into one codex with a sprinkle of imperial guard and pinch of ig sm tanks then mix it all together! k:


----------

